# Travel through the lower 48.



## Mjp12344 (Jan 27, 2018)

Who has traveled all the 48 states?  One goal I have is to drive to/through all of them.  I did go to Alaska but have never driven there.


----------



## jujube (Jan 27, 2018)

I still have Alaska, Wisconsin, Minnesota and North Dakota to go.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 27, 2018)

I've been in most of them  including  Alaska & Hawaii.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 27, 2018)

We are RVers, so we've seen a lot of the country.   Still a lot to see, though.


----------



## Mjp12344 (Jan 27, 2018)

There is so much to see in our country. So far I' ve visited 35 states and hope to see a few more this summer in the Northwest.


----------



## oldman (Jan 28, 2018)

I have driven across country twice from PA to the west coast. One time, we took a northern route going out and a southern route coming home and the second time we went, we just took the most direct route out and back. Both of those vacations were the best of times with my kids on vacations. We owned one of those big Chevy station wagons back then and it really made traveling fun. When the kids got tired, they just blew up the air mattress and laid it out in the back and went to sleep for awhile. We didn't have video players or Game Boys back then, but you don't miss what you don't have or know about. 

We visited a total of 41 states, plus Hawaii, which, of course, we flew to a few times for a total of 42 out of 50. I agree with Mjp12344, there is a lot to see and do. We did out best to avoid the tourist gift shops on Route 66, but we had to get some type of souvenir, so I got a coffee mug and my wife got a rock (don't ask).


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 28, 2018)

All but northern New England (Maine, NH, and VT).


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 28, 2018)

Have been through most states. But that was when we had a popup camper and drove across country a number of times in all directions. Major area we have not traveled in is the southwest. Only been to Texas and a bit of Utah. Need to plan a trip to see national parks in that area.


----------



## Mjp12344 (Jan 28, 2018)

The description of your trips is so reminiscent of ones our parents took us on.  We traveled in a station wagon and my dad built a bed for us in the back.  Those were fun times, we drove from Ohio to California and other western states and I remember there was a red wood tree up in Northern California where a road actually went through it.  We saw so many wonderful sites and also Route 66 back when it was one of the major roads,  all those old motels with the neon signs.  Good memories.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 28, 2018)

I have not been to Hawaii but have hit all the others going to my daughters home by car who lived in several states before settling in VA. We took a cruise to Alaska.


----------



## oldman (Jan 30, 2018)

Mjp12344 said:


> The description of your trips is so reminiscent of ones our parents took us on.  We traveled in a station wagon and my dad built a bed for us in the back.  Those were fun times, we drove from Ohio to California and other western states and I remember there was a red wood tree up in Northern California where a road actually went through it.  We saw so many wonderful sites and also Route 66 back when it was one of the major roads,  all those old motels with the neon signs.  Good memories.



I agree. Route 66 is my most memorable road to drive on. After I read these posts, I had to get my wife to dig out some of the old pictures and last night, I set up the Super 8 projector and watched some of the films from those trips. My kids still talk about those two trips. It was really a lot of fun. The western U.S. is really beautiful driving through it. I have flown over it countless of times, but it's not the same as driving. You can see so much more while driving and you can stop, if something catches your eye.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 30, 2018)

48 states, but not North or South Dakota.  6 Canadian provinces and 8 states in Mexico.  3 states in Australia, plus some other places.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 31, 2018)

I have traveled in all 50 states. Starting when I was 16 years old, I hitch-hiked across the lower 48 states, covering everything from Key West, in Florida, to Big Sur, in California. Throughout my life I have always been a traveler. nthego:

I have lived and worked in 16 states: Alaska, Washington, Oregon, California, Arizona, Idaho, Wyoming, Colorado, Texas, Louisiana, Florida, Illinois, Ohio, Pennsylvania, New York, and Massachusetts.

What is my favorite city?  There is no contest. New Orleans: is hands down, the best city in the U.S.  I lived and worked in The French Quarter from 1964- 1970.  For a teenage boy, coming of age, in the French Quarter, is an exotic dream. "Laissez Le Bon temps Rouler".

My favorite natural site?  Oh, boy, that is a real tough one. It would have to be a toss-up between the Coast Redwoods of Northern California. and Yosemite National Park. Both places will always hold a special, emotional place in my heart.

It was not until my early 40's when I began to travel to and live in The Philippines (7 years), Mexico (6 years), Costa Rica, Japan, Korea, Hong Kong, Thailand, Macao, Indonesia, Egypt and Canada. Along the way I circumnavigated the globe.

All by strange fate and even stranger fortune.  Traveler.


----------

